# IEW Fall Steamup



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Jim and JoAnn for the hospitality in hosting another steamup. Despite the weather forecast for Saturday it turned out to be a great sunny fall day. The fine weather, good friends, something to eat and all the track time one could need to enjoy a steam up. Please video in HD (manual selection)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Charles, 

Looks like you had a wonderful time. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Video as always. I see that there was some actual operational switching finally with the moving of cars in and out of the yard. Looking foward to this wekend for the NG meet.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason 

Those are the two Aristo RS-3s originally painted and detailed by Paul Burch in Gig Harbor, Washington. AirWire and sound was already installed. As Paul promised they traveled to Marty Cozad's meet and have now found a new home 2750 miles away in Virginia. They fit right in with my SP black widow GP-9 and F3 units as well as my two SP tiger stripe Baldwin VO-1000s. 

The switching went very well and kept Peter J occupied for most of the meet. 

Many thanks to Chuck N for spending half a day removing leaves and black walnut stems from the track and Ron V and Tom R for a full day of picking up walnuts, grass, walnuts, tree limbs, walnuts.... The track is at a point where inspection and adjustment of the layout takes less than two hours, much more time goes in to getting the surrounding area cleaned up. 

Some may have noticed much of the layout now has five [5] parallel tracks. I have removed all of the dual gauge and moved the gauge 0 [32mm] to the inside edge as a dedicated track. Dick Moore added two of his "long arm" switch throws so there is now a siding on the Gauge 0 for steaming up [will be finished by tomorrow]. The existing three Gauge 1 tracks were all moved closer to the outside and made room to install new passing tracks for the inside main line. The 7 inch center-to-center has been maintained for all gauge 1 lines. This project required relocating about 850 feet of existing track and 14 #10 turnouts, removing 200 feet of dual gauge track and replacing it with 200 feet of gauge 0 and 200 feet of gauge 1. During this rebuilding I replaced about 80 feet of damaged tie strips. 

I hope that I will now be able to focus on my "long planned" additions to the track. For those who might ask, there is now about 3800 feet of track on the layout overall.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This project required relocating about 850 feet of existing track and 14 #10 turnouts, removing 200 feet of dual gauge track and replacing it with 200 feet of gauge 0 and 200 feet of gauge 1. During this rebuilding I replaced about 80 feet of damaged tie strips 
Wow. Looking forward to next weekend and hearing more about the "long planned" additions. I will not be mentioning the Pennsy, as it is NG weekend (even though my EBT #7 ended up in PRR ownership via the OR&W!)


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

More video from the weekend. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gentlemen, 
Many thanks for the movies of what must have been a fun event. 
I was going to say something about all the leaves on the track, and didn't Jim have a leaf blower, but then on a later shot it showed leaves falling fast and furious. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

The leaves are an irritant. The EVIL air borne threats are the long stems from the walnut trees. They wedge themselves under one rail and over the other across the track. They are strong enough to raise a locomotive pilot truck off the rails and cause a derailment. At times we had "track walkers" a few feet in front of the trains to clear the track.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here it is acorns and small branches after a storm. the squirrels keep the acorns coming even after the section men have been through. 

That looks like a great layout for running and it lends it self to full throttle and long trains...very fun!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
What is the length of one loop of your layout?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

That Rail Zepplin was sweet! What was powering the prop??


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris 

a] two Ga 1 mains, 560 foot circuit 
b] minimum radius 24 feet 
b] all main line switches #10 
c] 5 passing tracks ranging from 85 feet to 130 feet in length 
d] single ga 0 main on the inside, one passing/service track 24 feet usable length 

Track is all SVRR code 250 NS


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

I for one truly appreciate the IEW Steam weekends...Jim and Jo Anne are great hosts and go to tremendous lengths to make certain all is ready for these semi annual events. Cooper and I are eagerly looking forward to the coming weekend's narrow gauge festivities.

Ready to rollout for test trials at the IEW is our latest 7/8n2 project engine, fresh from the Ward shops after weeks of tweeking the mechanicals and a feverish weekend of slopping acid flux and solder to finish up the bodywork (nothing like the deadline of an upcoming steam gathering to get projects moving along):











Starting as a typical Roundhouse Billy conversion to 7/8n2, this project has served as a test bed for ideas that will be incorporated in several upcoming scratchbuilding projects. Among the unique changes:

RH locomotives are typically rear heavy...a problem increased when converting to 7/8n2...To correct this I added weight in the from of a hunk of brass hogged out to fill the area between cylinders...in addition a bronze insert and extension was turned up and silver soldered into the smokebox. At this point the loco is now front heavy, but RC gear, whistle, and other goodies in the cab area should even this out and allow the loco to balance over the drivers. Should improve operation and pulling ability greatly...as my son puts it, "this little engine weighs a ton!"
Water gauge added to backhead of boiler (all proper live steam locos should have a water gauge!).
Axle pump added (brass water holding tank still to be formed up and added to right tank of engine, plus addition of piping and clack valve with related bushing added to left side of boiler).
Changes still to come:

New larger dome (the 16mm scale version just doesn't cut it for 7/8" scale).
Remove front bushing from boiler.
New taller chimney (one in the Simply 7/8" kit is still short in my opinion), plus addition of custom sized Summerlands Chuffer.
Install Whistle.
R/C fitting for throttle, direction, and whistle.
Various cosmetic detail bits.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh man---I like that little beasty! 7/8" stuff has real character and heft. Please try to get some photos and video.

I am almost a convert....my railway is tight for 7/8"scale Maine two footers. I am looking into larger radius (always good) and bigger covered bridges.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff
YOu and Cooper will enjoy both the meeting and the mastery of having built a locomotive: congratulations


Posted By clifforddward on 09 Oct 2012 08:57 AM 
I for one truly appreciate the IEW Steam weekends...Jim and Jo Anne are great hosts and go to tremendous lengths to make certain all is ready for these semi annual events. Cooper and I are eagerly looking forward to the coming weekend's narrow gauge festivities.

Ready to rollout for test trials at the IEW is our latest 7/8n2 project engine, fresh from the Ward shops after weeks of tweeking the mechanicals and a feverish weekend of slopping acid flux and solder to finish up the bodywork (nothing like the deadline of an upcoming steam gathering to get projects moving along):











Starting as a typical Roundhouse Billy conversion to 7/8n2, this project has served as a test bed for ideas that will be incorporated in several upcoming scratchbuilding projects. Among the unique changes:

RH locomotives are typically rear heavy...a problem increased when converting to 7/8n2...To correct this I added weight in the from of a hunk of brass hogged out to fill the area between cylinders...in addition a bronze insert and extension was turned up and silver soldered into the smokebox. At this point the loco is now front heavy, but RC gear, whistle, and other goodies in the cab area should even this out and allow the loco to balance over the drivers. Should improve operation and pulling ability greatly...as my son puts it, "this little engine weighs a ton!"
Water gauge added to backhead of boiler (all proper live steam locos should have a water gauge!).
Axle pump added (brass water holding tank still to be formed up and added to right tank of engine, plus addition of piping and clack valve with related bushing added to left side of boiler).
Changes still to come:

New larger dome (the 16mm scale version just doesn't cut it for 7/8" scale).
Remove front bushing from boiler.
New taller chimney (one in the Simply 7/8" kit is still short in my opinion), plus addition of custom sized Summerlands Chuffer.
Install Whistle.
R/C fitting for throttle, direction, and whistle.
Various cosmetic detail bits.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Cliff - that looks excellent. Good luck at the weekend and I second that request for photos and video! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great weather weekend for the narrow gauge portion of Jim and Jo Anne Stapleton's IE&W Rwy Fall 2012 Steam-up. There is always plenty of variety in the equipment that shows up....for me that is part of the attraction of this meet, many different personalities all with their own favorite narrow gauge locomotive to operate.

Here we see a rake of Jo Anne's one off custom made West Side Lumber Company rolling stock being pulled by a Mike Chaney Catatonk Shay. More video to come as soon as I can figure out how to edit the short clips I got:


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Marie Brown came down to visit for the weekend...here she is with her Catatonk Heisler out on the IE&W:


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I love those Catatonk engines. Wish they still made them. Perfect size for my layout.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a fablous cool, crisp day - great for steaming. Lots and Lots of steamers on Saturday, including my EBT #7 and #12. Here's #12:











And I put together a 1:10 min video, with plenty of steam effects! (Sorry about the fancy titles - I am just getting used to my new laptop and video s/w.)


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting your video Pete...your EBT engines were great runners!...I enjoyed the opportunity to visit during the meet and get to know you better...having different folks bring different engines to Jim and Jo Anne's place is what I really like about his meet. 

Look forward to seeing you again in the spring... 

Best Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Great photo and video Pete - I should love to see one of these EBT locos running 'in the metal' but this is the next best thing! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff
Enjoyed seeing you again and watch your master piece of steam running so well. Thanks for the tips on the build process


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you again in the spring... 
Cliff, 
Your loco was really cute, and the "folk" in your coaches were a treat. It seemed to run very well. 

Not sure about spring. Wife retires this year and is determined we're going to be out of MD for at least 6 months so we don't get classed as residents for tax. That means we may not get back until June. Darn. (But EBT #7 is going to Fl with me to play on the Tradewinds & Atlantic track that Andrew just built for us!)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some more photos

http://www.macromedia.com/...r">


----------

